# Great App for forums



## Pixel 6 (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't remember where I saw the ad, but I came across an app called "tapatalk".

It's a few bucks in the app store, and can be used on a pretty large amount of forums, speedsolving being one of them. 

Easy to log in with. Has a security pass option for secure logins. Let's you log in with your username or as a guest. Search function and navigation work well. Tons of other stuff.

I'm using it to do this post.

So, if you're looking for a good app to browse all (all the ones I frequent) forums, check it out.

Here's a screenshot I took while typing this:




- Pixel -


----------



## Carson (Feb 24, 2012)

Pixel 6 said:


> I don't remember where I saw the ad, but I came across an app called "talkatap".



Are you referring to tapatalk, or is this a different app?


----------



## Pixel 6 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oops lol. Wrote it down wrong... Editing my first post to correct.

Thanks for catching that. Do you use it? If so, what do you think?


----------



## applemobile (Feb 24, 2012)

I have it hate it only use it if I want to upload a photo.


----------



## Carson (Feb 24, 2012)

Pixel 6 said:


> Oops lol. Wrote it down wrong... Editing my first post to correct.
> 
> Thanks for catching that. Do you use it? If so, what do you think?


 

I don't use it often. I prefer to just view the full site in the browser, though if I am in an area with no 3g/4g data, I will either use that or the mobile site due to being less bandwidth intensive.

Edit: I should note, however, that I use it on android. I don't know anything about iphone/ipad.


----------

